# June Photo Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! 
Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries
in this month's photo contest, "Summer Fun".

It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like. 
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Sunday, June 27th.
A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, 
in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

We loved all the pis, they were great! Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons: previous contest 
winner in 2021, extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts: diane0905, Tkrosey, Ivyacres.

*1: annef









2: Cjm









3: Otis-Agnes









4: Riley's Mom









5: Mango's Mum









6: Golden_79









7: CCG_FDL









8: goldielynn









9: CCoopz









10: fourlakes









11: SoCalEngr









12: 3Pebs3









13: 3 goldens









14: OscarsDad









15: GoldeninCT









16: Tagrenine









17: swishywagga







*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Let the voting begin!


----------



## SoCal Pup (May 25, 2020)

I love the amount of joy in these photos.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness, all these pics are awesome!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

26 members have voted in the June Voting Poll. 
This poll will close: on Jun 27, 2021.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This poll will close tomorrow at 3:12pm.
I've voted, have you?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The clock's ticking and there's only a few hours left to cast your vote!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to Riley's Mom for submitting the winning photo! All the pics were great.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats to Riley's Mom. In a contest of awesome photos, yours was the awesomest!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations Riley's Mom! Such a precious picture


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you! That was her first time on a pool float. 😆


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Riley's Mom!


----------



## mjpwhite (Jun 17, 2021)

Riley's mom congrats.


----------

